# Dust Collection and Respirators



## MikeTurner (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a small shop 20 by 20. I have a HF dust collector ,Wynn filter and Thein tophat separator.It all works pretty good.I need to finish running it to some other tools though. I had thought about venting the dust outside. ( I only have a short run of dc pipe so I use flexible hose.I heard it was better to use a solid pipe and come off of it with the flex to the tools ????)

Anyhow between the pollen and maybe a little dust from shop…I kinda doubt that I had some allergy problems this weekend. (home from work today…will be fine tomorrow hopefully)So I am double checking myself on my dust collection and my habits whether good or bad.

I also use this respirator https://www.durawear.com/msa-comfo-classic-softfeel-hycar-rubber-half-mask-respirator/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwhpnGBRDKpY-My9rdutABEiQAWNcslA44ke2VmSKTwAIs-QwtEFwEjwaJ_jlV_VtLOKTEd38aAjY68P8HAQ. I bought a bunch of the screw in cartridges for it a while back.It seems to work really good but I know it cant be as good as a more expensive one. What do you guys use and like??? Thanks for your help!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I use 2 regularly, a 3M 6200 and a North 7700. I got them when I had a day job and daily respirator use was a way of life due to some air borne particles our processes emitted. Here's the thing, we had to do annual fit checks and filter tests on these models to make sure they were HEPA tight and met our hygiene standards. I'm not familiar with that model you posted, but I'll bet that the ones I have were no more expensive and yours most likely works just as well, possibly better. the most important thing about a 1/2 mask respirator is that it fit (no facial hair either, though I think that's obvious) your face properly. It must seal around the edges, and there should be a supple flap going around the edge to make that seal. We had 3 sizes at the plant, and i think the medium fit most of the folks. the other thing is you need the right filters for that mask…one thing about the 3M is I can get filters from several places, the North isn't quite as available. Lastly, even a world class DC system won't get everything…so the respirators are a good backup for anyone who make have some respiratory problems.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That respirator with the right cartridge and FIT should work great. The other part is your clothes. If you bring the clothes you were wearing into the house, you will breath the dust from your shop.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Mike, I recently purchased this respirator and like it a lot but as has been mentioned proper fit is paramount. FWIW


----------

